# Sharp & super sharp today



## murraysmokin (Jan 25, 2016)

Cold smoked cheese today with some sausage stocking up the fridge good fresh out of tje smoker but will definitely improve with some aging













20160125_195209.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 25, 2016


















20160125_195157.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 25, 2016


















20160125_195150.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 25, 2016


















20160125_152516.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice load,great color!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2016)

Great looking cheese!

That ought to last a week or so!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

That is a nice batch of Cheese

Richie


----------



## mfreel (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking sharp!!!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks great!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 29, 2016)

That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

Making me hungry and super hungry!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Making me hungry and super hungry!



It's hard to let it hang & mellow for a couple of weeks & I have so many people asking for the cheese it's hard to keep up, they are going to have to start buying their own blocks.


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2016)

This is a cheesy smoke. Sorry, it had to be said.

Nice looking cheese!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2016)

MS, Nice looking cheese !!


----------

